# All guns are always loaded



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its always a good reminder to practice firearm safety;

*RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED

RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY

RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET

RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET AND WHAT'S BEYOND IT*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Its always a good reminder to practice firearm safety;
> 
> *RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
> 
> ...


How about her?










Mebbe she should learn sumpin......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just shows how stupid libtards are.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When at a gun store and look at a firearm I always, always open the action. Surprising how many folks just pick one up aim at the wall and pull the trigger. Good reminder!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> When at a gun store and look at a firearm I always, always open the action. Surprising how many folks just pick one up aim at the wall and pull the trigger. Good reminder!


I am amazed at the number of clerks at gun stores that reach into the counter, pull out a firearm and hand it over to you without clearing the action and checking.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure she's always loaded too.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I am amazed at the number of clerks at gun stores that reach into the counter, pull out a firearm and hand it over to you without clearing the action and checking.


Stupid is as stupid does! Clerk didn't check, cop didn't check. They are lucky the cop only shot himself. There were quite a few people down muzzle of that pistol when he fired it!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was taught, and have taught my boy even if you watch somebody clear a gun then hand it over to you, clear it again. EVERY. DAMN. TIME. WITHOUT. EXCEPTION. This forms habits where you don't even think about it. You can only screw this up one time and it ends badly.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I was taught, and have taught my boy even if you watch somebody clear a gun then hand it over to you, clear it again. EVERY. DAMN. TIME. WITHOUT. EXCEPTION. This forms habits where you don't even think about it. You can only screw this up one time and it ends badly.


Exactly, my Dad taught me this when I was a kid and I've passed it on to my own son. Now that I think about it, there are most likely a number of life lessons not being passed down from one generation to the next.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> *All guns are always loaded*


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Exactly, my Dad taught me this when I was a kid and I've passed it on to my own son. Now that I think about it, there are most likely a number of life lessons not being passed down from one generation to the next.


Amen. Sadly, yes.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she loaded?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> I'm pretty sure she's always loaded too.





Annie said:


> Is she loaded?


Yes.

But we can take comfort that nature abhors a vacuum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The point is gun safety.


Preppergal22 said:


> I was. taught that all guns are loaded till they are unloaded. Other wise you wouldn't be able to dry fire or clean.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

slippy said:


> its always a good reminder to practice firearm safety;
> 
> *rule i: All guns are always loaded
> *


so am i !!! (hic!)


----------

